# Barsche in Teich



## TheBoni11 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal 
Ich bin neu hier und auch in sachen "Fische im Gartenteich".
Erstmal Grundlegende Infos:
Tiefe: ca 50 cm.
Länge: keine ahnung 
Es passen 150 Liter rein-


Ich weiß nicht ob das Genug für einen kleinen (5-(höchstens) 10cm) Fluss-oder Sonnenbarsch ist. Ich habe einen Filter für den miniteich und mehere Wasserpflanzen.

Ach ja und lasst die Kommentare mit "Oh wieso willst du einen __ Barsch wenn dudich nicht damitn aus kennst"

Danke im Voraus^^


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo,

um es kurz zu machen - so ein (Fluss)-__ Barsch bleibt nicht 10 cm lang und in einen 150-Liter-Miniteich gehören überhaupt keine Fische.


----------



## jenso (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Da __ Sonnenbarsche auch in Aquarien gehalten werden, möchte ich noch zufügen, dass ein Teich nicht mit einem Aquarium vergleichbar ist. Die äußeren Einflüsse bei einem Teich sind dramatisch größer. Daher sind auch diese nicht für den Teich geeignet.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Ich zitier mal Wiki:
Die __ Sonnenbarsche (Centrarchidae) sind eine Familie der Barschartigen (Perciformes). Sie umfasst ungefähr 30 Arten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenbarsche
Es kommt also ganz drauf an welche Sorte von Sonnenbarsch du da halten möchtest.
Dann wäre zu klären wie du die Fische im Winter vor Frost schützen willst.
Den so eine kleine __ Teichmuschel (oder liebevoll Vogeltränke genannt) friert im Winter kompl. durch und dann hast du __ Barsch am Stiel.
Kann mir einen besseren Tot für die kleinen Vorstellen.
Das nächste Problem wird sein, das die Barsche es ziemlich eng nehmen mit der Wasserquallität und den Temperatur wechseln. Solte also dieser Teich ne schöne Sonnenlage haben, heizt er sich am tage ordentlich auf, nachts kühlt er jedoch schnell aus. Das halten die nicht lange durch^^
Also so im ganzen gesehen, sind diese Fische nicht für einen kleinen Teich geeignet 
Guppis solten das zumindest im Sommer überleben, sofern sie nicht vom nächsten Vogel oder der Katz rausgeholt werden.

Gruß René


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo Boni,

ich habe auch einen ca. 200 L Miniteich.
Ich empfehle Dir hier wirklich keine Fische einzusetzen, würde denen nicht
besonders gefallen.
Im "großen" Teich ( 6000 l ) habe ich einen Sonnenbarsch, der vergnüglich die ganze
Teichfläche nutzt und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen so ein Tier in
meinen Mini zu setzen. 

Aber auch ohne Fische, wirst Du, je nach Lage des Teichleins einiges zu beobachten haben
und es wird sich einiges Getier einfinden ( welches freiwillig kommt und geht  ) woran Du viel Freude haben wirst.


----------



## TheBoni11 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Ok danke für die Antworten


----------



## Schwabenteich (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Ich füge noch kurz hinzu, dass für die meisten Barscharten auch ein 150 l Aquarium viel zu klein ist.


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Oh... wieso willst Du einen __ Barsch wenn Du Dich nicht damit auskennst?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo 
Da gibt es bessere und leckerere Fische, für in diese Suppenschüssel

Tue dir und vor allem den Fuschies, den Gefallen und lass das mit den Fuschies ,macht bei deinem Stausee keinen Sinn.

Wenn du unbedingt Fische möchtest dann kauf dir ein paar Platys und hole die im Spätjahr rein, in ein Aq 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo,
kann den anderen nur Recht geben, keine Fische in so ein kleines Teichlein.
Vielleicht überlegst du dir mal ein bisschen größer zu bauen und vorallem ein bisschen tiefer. Es sollten wohl für Goldies 1,20 cm reichen, tiefer ist immer besser. Wir haben einen Sonnenbarsch, der u.a. über unsere Goldi Population wachen soll. Da wir kein lebendfutter oder getrocknete Sachen verfüttern, muss er im 35.000 Liter Teich schauen wo das Futter beikommt  Da wir ziemlich viele verwinkelte Ecken und viele Steinhöhlen haben hat er was zu tun. Wir versuchen unsere Tiere/Fische so artgerecht wie möglich zu halten und ihnen außer einem Schwimmbad ohne alles, etwas mehr Pflanzenwelt zu bieten, auch unter Wasser. 
Bitte überleg dir das nochmal.
LG Sandra


----------



## ingo 66 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo,
dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber-egal.
Also,-wie kommt Ihr darauf daß man in so wenig Litern keine Fische halten kann?
Das ist alles etwas zu allgemein!!!!!
Natürlich kann man in derartigen"Pfützen"gut und gern Fische halten und sogar züchten!!!!!
Sicher keine Flussbarsche-okay und schon garnicht die gängigsten __ Sonnenbarsche wie Lepomis gibbosus schon weil diese derartig aggro untereinander sind.Davon abgesehen-ich halte ohne jegliche Probleme ein Paar centrarchus macropterus(Sonnenbarsche)in 160 L.
Zurück zu-in 200l keine Fische.....
__ Aphanius,-und Ellasomazüchter halten und züchten Ihre Tiere am erfolgreichsten in Minteichen zu 90l und das Ganze ohne jegliche Technik!Selbst unseren einheimischen und beliebten __ Stichlinge kann man 1.2 prima selbst in einer 60l Mörtelwanne ohne Technik halten und nachziehen.Oder Macropodus oppercularis,besser noch M.ocellatus eignen sich hervorragend für techniklose"Pfützen"um die 100 Liter!
Wichtig ist dabei lediglich daß die Pötte einen halbschattigen Standort haben,im Sommer also nicht zu warm werden.
Was die Temperturunterschiede bei Tag Nacht Gefälle angeht-damit kommen die meisten sehr gut klar,für viele sind diese Unterschiede sogar von Vorteil(Aphaniusarten).

Grüße


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hallo Ingo,

das  wissen wir auch. Aber bei unseren Kandidaten handelt es sich zu 95% um Anfänger, die in ihren Pfützchen Goldfische halten wollen. Und das ist ein absolutes NoGo. Und diese User haben selten Interesse an diesen von Dir genannten Fischen. Leute, die sich dafür interessieren, wissen meistens auch, wie sie die halten können.


----------



## Schwabenteich (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

@ingo66: wie Christine  schon sagte, die meisten, die diese Frage stellen, sind weder Aquarianer noch erfahrene Teichler und haben deshalb auch keine Ahnung von Fischen, ihren Bedürfnissen und Ansprüchen.

Außerdem sollte natürlich auch berücksichtigt werden, dass die von Dir genannten Fische zum Überwintern ein Aquarium benötigen, was nicht jeder hat bzw. anschaffen möchte.


----------



## ingo 66 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Barsche in Teich*

Hi,
aso-okay...
Christine-M.ocellatus kann,je nach Herkunft im zugefrorenen Teich mit entsprechender Tiefe überwintern.Sollte diese Art sogar.

Grüße


----------

